# 1. December 2006



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

At 01. December the the "package" was deliverd to my door  

My LOOK 585 ULTRA, XL, 2006 model, German limited edition.
To everybody I've been chatting with I have to admit you guy's are right about the finish of the frame - It's outstanding

----------

And now I think it should bed my calender til Christmas, putting on one or two parts everyday until the 24. December.

When I'm done assembling I wil put more pic's here.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

OK...I need some more details on the carbon finish. Is is a multi directional carbon like the new record cranks? It is hard to tell from the photo, but it looks killer with the red decals. Sort of getting the flavor the 481sl had with decals. I love it.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

*look finish*

slight correction to spookyload:

finish is _uni_directional carbon. yes, like record carbon cranks.


----------

